# Rennrad Giant OCR Compact Road



## Feierkater (28. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Giant-Rennra...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c62a839e2

Hallo,

ich verkaufe hier mein wunderschönes Giant OCR Compact Road.

Für Fragen stehe ich euch gerne auch über PN zur Verfügung.
Natürlich könnten wir uns auch innerhalb des Forums auf einen Preis einigen.


----------

